# Paracyprichromis nigripinnis tankmates...



## wsa88 (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm about to set up my 125 gallon tank. I was looking to put some Neolamprologus helianthus, Julidochromis regani (Kipili),and one Neolamprologus nigriventris. Would the Paracyprichromis go with them? Or will they get beat up? Is Cyps better? I'm trying to look for something that will hang out on the top of the tank. Are the Paracyprichromis hard to keep?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I think that the helianthus will be too much for paracyps. They will likely be killed. You've got a large tank, but any of the brichardi-type species are best kept by themselves. Paracyps are no harder to keep than the regular cyprichromis species, but are sensitive to water parameters and stress like most Tangs are. They need space in the rocks to hang out in, and are gong to hug the rocks a bit more than the cyps would. Still, a happy tank will have most species out in the open at least some of the time.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

I've got to agree... but my biggest concern would actuallly be the nigriventris... they would kill them. Not just beat up !!

The three species you have picked so far will even each other out....

Try something like a giant danio or rainbows. ( Large mean ones... that you wouldn't be too upset if they went missing  )


----------



## wsa88 (Mar 19, 2004)

Longstocking said:


> I've got to agree... but my biggest concern would actuallly be the nigriventris... they would kill them. Not just beat up !!
> 
> The three species you have picked so far will even each other out....
> 
> Try something like a giant danio or rainbows. ( Large mean ones... that you wouldn't be too upset if they went missing  )


So, would cyps, julis, helianthus and nigriventris all work together? I was also thinking about adding some gobies in the tank as well. Any other suggestions on tankmates with what I have chosen?


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

No, the julies, nigriventris, and the helianthus.... might work out.

You'd have to skip cyps. The nigriventris and the helianthus would beat up/kill them.

I wouldn't try gobies either.

You've choosen some MEAN lake tang. fish.


----------

